# Easton ACE pin & nock



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Easton ACE pin & nock? How do you like it? 

I bought some Easton ACG 810 arrows and Beiter 12/1 nocks. The Beiter nock is supposed to fit ACG shaft but it is way too loose. The nock keep coming off the shaft when shooting. I placed a G nock on the shaft and it fits nicely. 

Is Easton ACE pin & nock better than G nock in performance? The price of the pin and nock is sure higher than G nock. Does the weight of the pin affect FOC? Thanks in advance.:teeth:


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I use G nock-pin and G pin-nock with ACG shafts (was recommended to me by a former Olympian here). Works great - easy to work with, and has saved several of my shafts from getting RH'd.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I used Easton pin and pin nocks several years ago on Navigator and ACC shafts and had trouble with the thin wall of the pin nock developing a crack.

I guess that Easton countermeasured has that problem?


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The Easton "G" Pin Nocks are thicker and stronger than plain Easton Pin Nocks. They also have a deeper throat which is important if you are a stringwalker - the regular Pin Nocks' throat is too shallow to stay on the string at times.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

If G nock as good as pin and nock in performance, what is the reason to spend more money on pin & nock. The chance for me to hit RH is so small that I will take a split arrow any minute. 

Thanks for the info. :teeth:


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Rambo, you have to understand that there is a "G" nock, a Pin nock, and a "G" Pin nock. The Pin nock and the "G" Pin Nock both offer protection from impacts, whereas the simple "G" nock doesn't. But unless you're of the calibre where you're tubing arrows a lot, the simple "G" nock will serve just fine at a cost savings. Just bear in mind that it only takes one tubed arrow to pay for the added cost of pin nocks of either variety.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

rambo-yambo said:


> If G nock as good as pin and nock in performance, what is the reason to spend more money on pin & nock. The chance for me to hit RH is so small that I will take a split arrow any minute.
> 
> Thanks for the info. :teeth:


The old saying is: You need 12 bags of G Nocks to find 12 straight nocks.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

titanium man said:


> The old saying is: You need 12 bags of G Nocks to find 12 straight nocks.


If the tolerance of a regular G nock is not controlled as good as G pin nock, then I can see spending extra for a better controlled pin nock. What about the FOC, I can envision the extra weight of a pin nock would bring the FOC towards the back of an arrow. What is your opinion on this? Thanks.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

rambo-yambo said:


> If the tolerance of a regular G nock is not controlled as good as G pin nock, then I can see spending extra for a better controlled pin nock. What about the FOC, I can envision the extra weight of a pin nock would bring the FOC towards the back of an arrow. What is your opinion on this? Thanks.



I have no idea about the G pin nock. I use Beiters. Sorry. 

I have used the X10 Overnocks (Easton) and have had decent success with them. 

PM with anymore specifics.:smile:


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg Bouras said:


> I used Easton pin and pin nocks several years ago on Navigator and ACC shafts and had trouble with the thin wall of the pin nock developing a crack.
> 
> I guess that Easton countermeasured has that problem?


If you are using Easton pin and nock, do you use Beiter? If not what do you use? 

Beiter site states that if the shaft diameter is too large for Beiter nock- use teflon tape, but the difference in diameter is not large enough to use teflon tape. Any other suggestions? Someone says "white-out correction fluid" works good, have anyone tried it? Just curious.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Loose fitting nocks. You can use dental floss. First try one piece and lay it over the top of the shaft and push the nock in. If it is still too loose, use two pieces and put a "x" in the center of the arrow shaft and push the nock in. Dental floss is slick enough to spread out and help seat the nock in the center. Many past Olympic and World Champions used this method for years. 

Easton G nock - 16 cavity mold which means that you can get 16 different sized nocks.

Easton Pin nock - I think this is claimed to be a one cavity mold. Not sure since the thickness of the edge of the nock creates cracking.

Easton Pin "G" nock - a nice copy off of our McKinney Nock. :mg: It should work.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention. The Beiter nock is still the most accurate nock in the world, without question.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick McKinney said:


> Loose fitting nocks. You can use dental floss. First try one piece and lay it over the top of the shaft and push the nock in. If it is still too loose, use two pieces and put a "x" in the center of the arrow shaft and push the nock in. Dental floss is slick enough to spread out and help seat the nock in the center. Many past Olympic and World Champions used this method for years.
> 
> Easton G nock - 16 cavity mold which means that you can get 16 different sized nocks.
> 
> ...


Rick, sent you a pm. 
Larry


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Rick's right! :teeth:

Shooting with a buddy this weekend and he mentioned Saran Wrap.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I used plastic grocery bag material yesterday on a nock that was afraid to stay in the shaft.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I use G nocks and I have back ended a couple of arrows at 70 meters, all that happend was the nocks opened out.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, simple plastic bags work well too. Just lay it over the shaft and push the nock in. It should work just fine.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

The problem is that the fit is tight enough that it won't fall out by itself, but when i shot the arrow, the nock flied out in the middle of the flight. 

When I stretched and wrapped the teflon tape around the nock once, the clearance is tight enough that the shaft pushed the teflon tape and bunched up at the end. I actually borke a Beiter nock trying to push the nock inside the shaft. I might try saran wrap and see what happens. 

I think another problem is that the fitting between the nock and string is on the tight side. I might try Beiter nock with a larger opening. Thanks for all the suggestion.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

rambo-yambo said:


> The problem is that the fit is tight enough that it won't fall out by itself, but when i shot the arrow, the nock flied out in the middle of the flight.
> 
> When I stretched and wrapped the teflon tape around the nock once, the clearance is tight enough that the shaft pushed the teflon tape and bunched up at the end. I actually borke a Beiter nock trying to push the nock inside the shaft. I might try saran wrap and see what happens.
> 
> I think another problem is that the fitting between the nock and string is on the tight side. I might try Beiter nock with a larger opening. Thanks for all the suggestion.


You can split floss to get a really custom fit. Using floss is easy and cheap. By splitting the fibers you can get a nice snug fit. 

I just lay about a 1/2 inch inside the shaft and an inch or so outside the shaft. Push on the nock and trim the excess with a razor blade.

Getting a good nock/string fit is important. Most machine made strings fit either the small groove or large groove nocks. Custom strings are made to fit the size groove you care to shoot. There is no advantage to shooting either the small or large groove.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

other stuff that works (other than DF and saran wrap or plastic bags)

Teflon plumbing tape-sort of standard issue for putting the plastic drivers in the back of crossbow bolts. easy in, easy out

rubber cement. doesn't destroy the G nocks like flextite does. coat the male piece insert-pull it out, let it dry and stick it back in


----------

